# ACEKARD 2i IN SCHOOL WITH DSI LL!!!



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

snip


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> What the fuck?


Exactly what I said when I saw it


----------



## CasperH (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome :yayds: 
Yay for the cool principle


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2009)

Somehow.. this story just isn't doing it for me. I don't believe such non-sense.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn, your principle is cool. 
But... did you beat him at Mario Kart?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Somehow.. this story just isn't doing it for me. I don't believe such non-sense.


And why dont you belive it?
*sigh* doesnt affect me

And yeah I beat him in mario kart but he played pretty good


----------



## Kawo (Dec 6, 2009)

That is the school life I wish to have.


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

Kawo said:
			
		

> That is the school life I wish to have.


Same here.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 6, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just saying, its highly unlikely.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its hard to belive I was shocked when I saw it too but trust me it happened


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Rockstar, nothing is impossible, I tell you.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't  me, you've been caught up in so many ridiculous cases that it's getting old.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

Its Called DESTINY


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 6, 2009)

It's rare to see such principals.

I wish, at least for one day, that I see a lecturer or even the course leader in the gaming lounge owning his/her students in Pro Evo/MW2 in my uni. That would be fun.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> It's rare to see such principals.
> 
> I wish, at least for one day, that I see a lecturer or even the course leader in the gaming lounge owning his/her students in Pro Evo/MW2 in my uni. That would be fun.


Now i can even take my DSi everyday and if im taken to the principle ill say please lemme have it back ill give you 2 games and have another race with you


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha thats awesome rockstar! the closest thing i ever got to that was a prof. who had a fail "games 'n' music" card but it was something haha


----------



## iFish (Dec 6, 2009)

my principla has a dsi with a m3i zero


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

My teachers aren't the gaming type, my principal as well. And my principal's English sucks, seriously.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah so the other day I smashed a window in school by mistake by a basketball.
They took me to the principle.
She was angry and said shes coming in a minute.
I peeped on her table and saw a huge black penis i was like WTF!
I opened it up and saw ther was no batteries.
anywai she came and I showed her my penis and she said "oh you got the new black friday bundle".
Im like yeah.
She said lemme see your balls I showed her all 76 of 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




After that she smoked with me.
Lets just say that my penis got me outta trouble


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 6, 2009)

That's highly unlikely B-Blue. 

That's awesome Rockstar.


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Yeah so the other day I smashed a window in school by mistake by a basketball.
> They took me to the principle.
> She was angry and said shes coming in a minute.
> I peeped on her table and saw a huge black penis i was like WTF!
> ...


lolwut


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> That's highly unlikely B-Blue.
> 
> That's awesome Rockstar.



And why dont you belive it?
*sigh* doesnt affect me


----------



## raulpica (Dec 6, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Yeah so the other day I smashed a window in school by mistake by a basketball.
> They took me to the principle.
> She was angry and said shes coming in a minute.
> I peeped on her table and saw a huge black penis i was like WTF!
> ...


B-Blue


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 6, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol we (sorta) recreated that awesomely!

You did all the work.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice.  It's rare on my campus to see people playing Nintendo DS's, let alone flashcarts.  It's funny because my campus is littered with PSP maniacs (I haven't seen the PSPgo yet, either), which means that either the after Xmas I'd see more, or I just need to get out more word about DS's and flashcards.

One of my friends still doesn't believe that flashcards are availible for the DS!  (Mind-boggling...)

So, what games did your teacher have on his Acekard 2?


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 6, 2009)

Non of my teachers are gamers.   Except my History teacher who plays Modern Warefare 2 all day, he was apsent the whole week just because of that game.


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 6, 2009)

It is unlikely for a principal but I believe his story. My College Professor and I got close because of the DS! Well the Dingoo at first but I convinced him to get a DS. So when I heard about the news that the DSi was about to be released, I sold him my DSL w/ EDGE for a very cheap price and saved a little more money to buy a DSi.


----------



## basher11 (Dec 6, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Non of my teachers are gamers.   Except my History teacher who plays Modern Warefare 2 all day, he was apsent the whole week just because of that game.



lol!  my teachers are never gonna be gamers. all they want to do is teach.....


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 6, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By the the looks of things your English teacher also seems to be absent.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 6, 2009)

man, you're so damn lucky. I can't even take my dsi to school or it will be taken by the teachers. You can't even take a mobile phone into the school.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Yeah so the other day I smashed a window in school by mistake by a basketball.
> They took me to the principle.
> He was angry and *said hes coming in a minute*.
> I peeped on his table and saw a Black DSi LL i was like WTF!
> ...


That's too fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd be angry too.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2009)

What the fuck, you lucky bastard!
Would love to have a principal like that, you are really lucky you got away with it so easily.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 7, 2009)

If this is true (It sounds kind of believable, but fake at the same time), then that's awesome.  The only school-related gamers I know are my vo-tech school teachers...My programming teacher is a big gamer, and my ITE teacher is a semi-hardcore gamer.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is crazy enough for me to believe. I approve of this story.


----------



## ericling (Dec 7, 2009)

What the hell!!!
You are lucky and your principle was cool!!!

I only allow to bring handphone or DS on the last few days for school before the year end holiday..
I want you school life!!
But enough crazy though


----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 7, 2009)

wow that's very cool i hope you would have fun with your principle when you go there show him legend of zelda spirit tracks he would love this and show him too inazuma eleven if he likes soccer i recommend to him to play it this game it rocks


----------



## anaxs (Dec 7, 2009)

thats just awesome bro
i wou;ld never expect that from  principal tho


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

I think a teacher a few years back had a psp. Thats all.

Oh but I did remember my science teacher had said she would like to buy a wii.

Meh, boring government approved propaganda workers.


----------



## ericling (Dec 7, 2009)

Principle usually for student is.........

SCARY 

LOL


----------



## Sterling (Dec 7, 2009)

What... The... Fuck... Well, at least you weaseled out of trouble.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 7, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Christopher8827 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow... Nice story.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

My art teacher wanted to buy a Wii from his student.


----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2009)

everyone spells it "principle" and nobody sees any problem with it...
am I the only one who knows that it's spelled "principal"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I'm french too...


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 7, 2009)

You guys are lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The best one I got so far was my English teacher who actually knows what an awesome smiley is.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> everyone spells it "principle" and nobody sees any problem with it...
> am I the only one who knows that it's spelled "principal"?
> 
> 
> ...


Costello
R2DJ
Satangel
Raika

The only people who spelled "principal" right in this thread.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> everyone spells it "principle" and nobody sees any problem with it...
> am I the only one who knows that it's spelled "principal"?
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop laughing at this.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 7, 2009)

That's pretty awesome if it's true. Who's to say he isn't a GBATemp member also.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 7, 2009)

smells of rampant BS


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a French professor who is a PSP maniac. He spends most of the French period playing games.I once into an argument with him about which was better,the PSP or the DS.It ended in me getting detention


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> I have a French professor who is a PSP maniac. He spends most of the French period playing games.I once into an argument with him about which was better,the PSP or the DS.*It ended in me getting detention*


This is bullshit! How can a teacher put you in detention for that!? He should get fired!


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

My principal doesn't even like iPods or cell phones.  Like everyone else in the thread, I wish I had a principal like that.


----------



## Justin121994 (Dec 8, 2009)

I just got my phone taken away from my teacher,. so i wouldn't expect him to be a gamer.. Or rather don't expect any of my old teachers to be gamers either..


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 8, 2009)

lol... bad joke Rockstar this is just so.. story.. Do you really think someone actually believes you?
Trolling with 2345 post count looks mmm fun


----------



## Splych (Dec 8, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Principal. Yay, I spelt it right =]

That story... Somewhat hard to believe x_x


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a Rockstar story so yeah I don't find it easy to believe. It's true a lot of outrageous things happen to him a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Principal is how I always spell it.


----------



## RiotShooter (Dec 8, 2009)

this is just awesome


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> Trolling with 2345 post count looks mmm fun



Oh trust me brother, it is fun. It definitely is.

Anyway, yeah, it seems unbelievable. I doubt many middle aged dudes in the US would really import a DS LL and that you'd get out of trouble by playing video games with the principal. If anything, that principal should be reported to the school board. One second it's playing video games to scoot out of trouble, next thing you know you're on your knees...


----------



## dlxro (Dec 8, 2009)

Rockstar pics of his DSi or it never happened lol.
Or at least proper proof xD.

On other hand, if you're in the university and studying a computer related program you might find gamers.

Like on my Cisco CCNA course, the first module instructor is a warcraft addict.


----------

